# Hastings International Piano Concerto Competition - Live Stream



## HastingsPianoConcerto

Hello. I am involved in Hastings International Piano Concerto Competition and we are very excited that this year we are going to Live Stream some of our events so classical music lovers around the world can watch them.

13th Hastings International Piano Concerto Competition 23rd February - 4th March 2017

2017 Competition Dates

Rehearsal days with HIPCC Accompanists Tuesday 21st and/or Wednesday 22nd February

Contestant Reception Wednesday 22nd February

Stage 1 Thursday 23rd to Saturday 25th February

Stage 2 Monday 27th and Tuesday 28th February (Live Stream)

Semi-final Wednesday 1st March (Live Stream)

Masterclass Thursday 2nd March

FINAL Friday 3rd and Saturday 4th March with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

You can get more information about the Festival and Live Stream from the link below:

http://www.hastingsconcertocompetition.co.uk/

Enjoy!


----------



## Bettina

I look forward to watching the live streams. Thanks for your post. 

I took a look at the site you posted, and I couldn't find any information about who is participating in the competition, and what pieces they will be playing. Is there a list of contestants and repertoire anywhere on the website? Could you please point me to the link for that?


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I look forward to watching the live streams. Thanks for your post.
> 
> I took a look at the site you posted, and I couldn't find any information about who is participating in the competition, and what pieces they will be playing. Is there a list of contestants and repertoire anywhere on the website? Could you please point me to the link for that?


Why do you have to ask my question just before I posted it?


----------



## chesapeake bay

http://www.hastingsconcertocompetition.co.uk/introducing-the-2017-contestants/


----------

